# Hell House



## Rubex (Nov 25, 2015)

This house sits on the side of a busy road and seems a lot bigger inside than it looks on the outside and there wasn’t an empty room. I’m not sure how long it’s been unoccupied but I did notice a few things in there from around the year 2000. 

I didn’t enjoy my visit here at all; something I never thought I’d say about a house full of old stuff. The last occupants used to re-home dogs. Apparently the man was a very heavy drinker and died unexpectedly leaving his wife to care for the house and animals. Given the state of the place there must have been quite a few dogs here; there was layer upon layer of dog faeces on the floor of most of the rooms and even on the stairs. At some point the lady became ill and was restricted to living in one room where she could no longer provide care for the dogs. She eventually died and the animals were left to their own devices. They became so desperate they began eating furniture and doors. The RSPCA paid the house a visit after reports of neglect and abuse. Even now it’s clear to see these animals were kept in appalling conditions and some of the dogs were not rescued in time. When entering the property I was greeted by the skeleton of a dog in a locked cage, so after taking a few moments to emotionally adjust to my surroundings I took out my camera and started taking photos: the whole reason I was in this house of horrors in the first place.

















































































































Visited with Mikeymutt.

Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 25, 2015)

This place looks so depressing, You've captured it really well. Thanks for posting


----------



## URBANMYTH (Nov 25, 2015)

Great photos but still a very sad place,keep up the good work


----------



## mookster (Nov 25, 2015)

Utterly grim, but strangely I still fancy a visit. Perhaps it's wise to wear plastic bags over your shoes however...


----------



## smiler (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd have emptied me flask in this place, sad story, well told but I don't envy you for once Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Nov 25, 2015)

Thats a horrendous place Rubex..... You done well to stay there!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 25, 2015)

I have to agree rubex..we have been a lot of houses together and will prob see more and I don't think you will get one more sad than this..you got some great shots though.and a great write up.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 26, 2015)

Great shots of a grim place Rubex. Glad it didn't come in smelly 
Vision!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 26, 2015)

I can see why it's named what it is, that's horrible! 
You've captured it perfectly, I dont think I'll be visiting any time soon! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 26, 2015)

What a sad sad place  this would otherwise be a nice explore if it wasn't for all the past goings on. Wonderful nonetheless


----------



## Rubex (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments everyone


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks like landfill surrounded by four walls.


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 26, 2015)

Grim vibes. Must have absolutely ponged in there too!


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 5, 2015)

What a sad story. You did well to hold it together and take these great pics. The skeleton in the cage would've been enough to make me leave straight away. Such a shame.


----------



## Potter (Dec 10, 2015)

Very sad/grim, but very interesting.


----------

